# What's Your Favorite Lazy Hobby?



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2017)

I just started crocheting in January. I've made a baby blanket for my friend's grandson and i'm almost finished with a 4 leaf clover blanket in Notre Dame colors for my dad. I've made like 50 of these green and gold squares and i'm ready to be done with it and move on to my next project lol

I'll crochet while watching tv shows or documentaries that don't require me to look up at the tv all the time haha 

View attachment ND.jpg


View attachment Jessica'sBabyBlanketsmaller.jpg


----------



## Tad (Mar 31, 2017)

Beautiful work, LnL! Lucky friends and family


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2017)

thank you  i love doing it because it keeps my hands busy and i can lay in bed and watch tv at the same time lol



Tad said:


> Beautiful work, LnL! Lucky friends and family


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks like great gift ideas!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2017)

yeah i was thinking of doing some for christmas. I'm already planning what i can make for the nieces and nephews rooms lol



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looks like great gift ideas!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2017)

I only have lazy hobbies. 

Playing guitar has fallen off, though, to make time for more Grand Theft Auto. 

You turn 50, you change things up a little.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2017)

haha yeah i go back to video games from time to time. I still need to finish skyrim. I can't play any stringed instruments, other than the piano, but i've considered teaching myself how to play the banjo or the guitar.



FreeThinker said:


> I only have lazy hobbies.
> 
> Playing guitar has fallen off, though, to make time for more Grand Theft Auto.
> 
> You turn 50, you change things up a little.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2017)

I used to be big into needlepoint.
Still have all my stuff but just don't feel like making anything at the moment.
My Mom tried to teach me crocheting but I had a hard time keeping count of everything.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2017)

yeah sometimes i will get lost counting and have to go back and see how much i've done. I had considered cross stitch at first. I was thinking making vulgar cross stitch would be a great way to get rid of any pent up anger haha



Tracii said:


> I used to be big into needlepoint.
> Still have all my stuff but just don't feel like making anything at the moment.
> My Mom tried to teach me crocheting but I had a hard time keeping count of everything.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2017)

LOL vulgar cross stitch I had never heard of anyone doing that.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2017)

haha if i could cross stitch, this would so be me.



Tracii said:


> LOL vulgar cross stitch I had never heard of anyone doing that.



View attachment crossstitch.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2017)

LMAO thats funny.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 3, 2017)

My favorite "lazy" hobby?

Well, I've been curious to give sewing, knitting, crocheting a try but I haven't learned yet. Guess I'm not sure what I want to try.

I guess my favorite lazy hobby is reading: I can stay in one place, have a handy snack/mug of green tea nearby and the only effort I have to expend is turning pages...and I'm a purist! NOTHING will ever convince me that reading on a device is better than the feel of paper between your fingertips and a book in your lap.

PS: That vulgar cross stitch is a hoot! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 3, 2017)

lol vulgar cross stitch will be my next venture if i ever get bored with crocheting. Out of sewing, crocheting and knitting, i would say that crocheting is probably the easiest but i do love sewing too.

I used to read all the time but it can be hard to hold my interest. I can definitely see the appeal of reading being a lazy hobby though lol if my internet connection is out and i can't watch tv while i crochet, then reading is my next go-to lazy hobby.



Still a Skye fan said:


> My favorite "lazy" hobby?
> 
> Well, I've been curious to give sewing, knitting, crocheting a try but I haven't learned yet. Guess I'm not sure what I want to try.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcas50 (Apr 21, 2017)

playing slot machines - although I suppose the walk between machines when I feel the need to switch my luck is some exercise. I play at Mohegan Sun, which is the second or third largest casino in North America, so there can be some walking. Then if I walk up a hunger there are 46 restaurants and
bars. Plus 3 lounges with a free bar and buffet.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 23, 2017)

raising snails for racing...takes forever to get them all to the starting line.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 23, 2017)

nitewriter said:


> raising snails for racing...takes forever to get them all to the starting line.


Snails?

I thought those were slugs with racing helmets on.



EDIT:

Have you considered an 'Angry Birds' kind of approach?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 2, 2017)

Taking my ease, a tall cold one in hand, watching other people do the work I used to do.

We live in a townhouse where outside stuff (lawn work, et c.) is done by a hired maintenance crew. When I was younger and raising a family, I did this stuff myself, and a hell of a lot more, but "my get-up-and-go has got-up-and went".

Oh - my other hobby? Posting silly stuff like this.


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 2, 2017)

The Netflix and pizza day.


----------



## traceg (May 2, 2017)

My vote is netflix and pizza as well lol


----------



## DragonFly (May 2, 2017)

Favorite Lazy Hoby - Watching BRAVO TV - Learning makeup tips from the Real Housewives and how to throw shade....


----------



## Tracyarts (May 5, 2017)

I crochet too. I'll light a nice smelling candle, put a pitcher of iced tea on the side table, gather my project and remotes, stretch out on the chaise side of the sofa, turn on the tv or stereo, and go to work for a couple of hours. 

Mostly I make myself cardigans. I'm almost done with one, then I have two more in progress, and yarn to make two more over the summer. 

I knit too, but I knit so much more slowly than I crochet, so I stick to scarves and other small knitting projects mostly. But I've made myself sweaters and a skirt. It just took forever to finish them.


----------



## Leem (May 5, 2017)

I love to read, binge watch tv shows and bake. Although baking probably isn't considered lazy. 

Love the vulgar cross stitch. I used to cross stitch and crotchet.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2017)

cooking gumbo, playing video games (Destiny & Minecraft), smartphone games like (Words With Friends & Ruzzle) and playing guitar.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 24, 2017)

Ice cream and Netflix.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 24, 2017)

I cross stitch. The counting and recounting thing can happen with that too, depending on the design. So for me it's more like a half-lazy hobby. My most profane creation only contained the word "bitch." But I would love to do the one largenlovely shared! Here's a partially finished Anne Boleyn I've been working on:







Aside from that, I play video games, overwhelm my puppies with torturous affection, or watch a wide variety of youtube videos. Sometimes I'll gravitate to binge-watching a series, if the bug bites hard enough.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 24, 2017)

Odette - at first sight I thought it was Jane Seymour. Since Anne Boleyn is normally easily recognized as the only one of Henry VIII's 6 wives who was dark-haired. It looks great - as you see the time period & setting was easy to spot.

I used to do regular embroidery, not so much cross-stich, when I had more situations were I sat somewhere as passive audience for longer stretches of time (school, university...).

Today I knit every once now and then. I'm especially productive during international football/soccer tournaments. A group of friends will always get together to watch "important" games, that's always 2 hours - enough time to make a significant number of rows knitted.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2017)

I forgot to mention Netflix. There's a Movie list and a TV Show list that I've been working on. 

I've noticed that you can try a variety of keywords to find what you are looking for .....like Freeform, Starz, Hallmark, Disney, Showtime, 80s, 90s, 60s, 70s, amc, a&e, academy award ..etc ....the results in the search vary somewhat ..... but it seems to help.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 25, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Odette - at first sight I thought it was Jane Seymour. Since Anne Boleyn is normally easily recognized as the only one of Henry VIII's 6 wives who was dark-haired. It looks great - as you see the time period & setting was easy to spot.
> 
> I used to do regular embroidery, not so much cross-stich, when I had more situations were I sat somewhere as passive audience for longer stretches of time (school, university...).
> 
> Today I knit every once now and then. I'm especially productive during international football/soccer tournaments. A group of friends will always get together to watch "important" games, that's always 2 hours - enough time to make a significant number of rows knitted.



There's just something relaxing about needlework, isn't there? It really is good for those drawn-out boring situations too.

And thank you for the compliment! She does have dark hair, this cross-stitch Anne. That yellowy gold is the ridge of her gable hood. You can see a little tuft of brown hair poking out beneath it  I have all the other wives too, but I decided to play favourites and start with Anne.



swamptoad said:


> I forgot to mention Netflix. There's a Movie list and a TV Show list that I've been working on.
> 
> I've noticed that you can try a variety of keywords to find what you are looking for .....like Freeform, Starz, Hallmark, Disney, Showtime, 80s, 90s, 60s, 70s, amc, a&e, academy award ..etc ....the results in the search vary somewhat ..... but it seems to help.



I'd be so thrilled to find a Netflix-like service that allowed you to pay per series instead. I suppose there's Amazon Video. But it's too pricey here in SA.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 3, 2019)

I've gotten into Perler bead creations lately. On the left are things I made for MrSensible and on the right, things for me -- mostly coasters. Oh, and a rogue bookmark I almost forgot to include.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2019)

All my hobbies are lazy... 

Primarily, I enjoy writing fiction, drawing, playing guitar, video games and low budget horror movies. I'm brushing up on my drawing skills mostly, but I like writing small pieces of fanfiction from time to time.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 5, 2019)

I still crochet and knit. And sew, make bead jewelry, scrapbook, make cards, mixed media crafts. All kinds of crafts. I like to sit and keep my hands busy.


----------



## DragonFly (Mar 5, 2019)

Amazon gave me my books read for 2018 .... 134 so my lazy hobby is definitely reading. I also have started painting again.


----------



## Jay78 (Mar 6, 2019)

I’d have to go with napping, I’m a napaholic!


----------



## rockhound225 (Mar 6, 2019)

Definitely playing on my laptop and watching TV/Netflix/Youtube. Occasionally, I'll get the urge to draw or write, but I've got an excellent desk for that, with a comfy desk chair.


----------

